

Lucas Film - filmmaking scenes get rendered out in real time - leonvonblut
http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/11118/lucasfilm-shows-off-the-future-of-filmmaking-scenes-get-rendered-out-in-real-time-removing-the-need-for-post-production

======
trumbitta2
Cosplay to the masses in 15 years

